# Seedling alfalfa weed control



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I got the courage to go look at my seedling alfalfa today after the past week of hot weather and no rain in over 10 days until today. I feared the worst but I was quite surprised that what had germinated looked very good. I do feel the stand is a bit on the thin side.....it just seems like it should be thicker and I did find some seed that was barely covered with soil had tried to germinate but dried up.

I noticed that I have some morning glorys that had also germinated about the same time as the alfalfa and some patches of thick pigweed. I expected these to weeds to appear but not so soon. I did not go for a RR alfalfa since it would not help me with the pigweed anyway and I think the morning glory will just be an issue with this establishment period. Otherwise those 2 weeds the field is very clean. The alfalfa has one single leaf and is soon to have the first trifoliate leaf. What would be best to spray? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our farm Pursuit @ 3rd trifoliate using 4 ounce rate,..Surfactant @ 1 pint per 100 gallon's of water. Do not use the crop oil option. Check the label to see if it may work on your farm,


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> On our farm Pursuit @ 3rd trifoliate using 4 ounce rate,..Surfactant @ 1 pint per 100 gallon's of water. Do not use the crop oil option. Check the label to see if it may work on your farm,


Pursuit worked well HERE until we got waterhemp.It does nothing to it but maybe make it grow faster.IIRC I used 6 oz on new seeding alf.It controlled everything else but the WH


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I looked up the label on pursuit and it looks like it would work fine for me. The only thing that concernes me is I have to wait until the 2nd trifoliate leaf is out to spray and I'm afraid if I wait the pigweed may start to choke out the alfalfa.

In hindsight think I should have maybe used a preplant herbicide.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I was doing some research and it looks like butyrac is an option to use in alfalfa for broadleaf weed control. I looked at the label and it didn't say anything about waiting until the alfalfa is a certain size to spray. Has anyone used butyrac on alfalfa?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> I was doing some research and it looks like butyrac is an option to use in alfalfa for broadleaf weed control. I looked at the label and it didn't say anything about waiting until the alfalfa is a certain size to spray. Has anyone used butyrac on alfalfa?


I have not used it but have looked at the label in the past.IIRC they don't want you to spray it if temps are above 85??


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I have not used it but have looked at the label in the past.IIRC they don't want you to spray it if temps are above 85??


 Yep, and it's the same way with 2,4d also. Supposedly above 85 there is a greater chance of volatilization. The daytime temps are getting up to that most days now but as long as I spray early in the day I should be fine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4d amine does not volutize nearly as bad as ester....and if you get in a pinch and have to spray in warm temps....double up the surfactant and lower the sprayer pressure and it will make a huge difference.

Regards, Mike


----------

